# What size rims for snow tires?



## Guest (Oct 21, 2002)

I want to get a set of cheap rims with snow tires for my Spec V, but I wasn't sure what size to get. I wanted to go with 15" but I didn't know if they would clear the brakes. Does anyone know?


----------

